# can I add a diy soil/clay peat/clay mix to an already set up tank?



## wagz (Aug 6, 2012)

planned plants:

varied Anubias, a couple different swords, a Cryptocoryne or two, ferns, Fissidens for floor, varieties of liverwort and Nymphaeaceae. Haven't decided on exact specimens. Do I need to be more specific?

Tank is already cycling with a dozen neons, plants and some dw. Is it near impossible to add a soil/clay diy substrate or one with peat. would it just be a disaster if I raked the gravel to one side after taking out plants/wood and added substrate and then repeated on other side. would it just be all in the water and is more mess than Its worth. could I use the eco complete that way if i spent the money.

or is my best bet to hook up my new lighting when it arrives and try fert tabs and flourish. would that be enough? trying to avoid costly flourite or eco compete for my 75g.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You could try freezing your wet soil substrate in small, thin pieces. Then insert a few of them at a time under the gravel until you have more or less full coverage.

You can also add small amounts of washed Safe-T-Sorb. If your gravel is rather coarse, you can just spread the STS thinly over the surface and let it work down into the voids. Or you can push the gravel to one side, spread the STS, then cover it with the gravel. STS does not give you nutrients, but it does give you the high CEC of Eco Complete, Flourite, or other types of clay.

This WILL cloud the water, but if you don't do too much at a time, it will clear overnight with decent filtration.


----------

